# Bute without prescription?



## Flicker (7 January 2012)

I would really like to be able to keep a few sachets of bute in my first aid box for minor bangs and scrapes but obviously my vet is reluctant to prescribe if there is no actual presenting complaint. Does anyone know if I can buy bute online anywhere without prescription? Everyone else on my yard seems to have sachets just knocking around and it is really handy.


----------



## black_horse (7 January 2012)

id be warey of the content of any bute bought online... there are a lot of laws surrounding the manufacturing of drugs which can make subsitutes dangerous as the ingrediants they are mixed with can varey....therefore affecting the active phenlybutazone. 

Speak to your vet again and explain the situation, or speak to another at the practice, i am sure they would prefer you bought a licensed product than a counterfiet one on the internet.


----------



## Flicker (7 January 2012)

Cripes - hadn't thought of that!! Good point St Knickerless.


----------



## black_horse (7 January 2012)

Flicker said:



			Cripes - hadn't thought of that!! Good point St Knickerless.
		
Click to expand...

I work in pharmacuticals  you would be horrified as to what gets added to cheap imports/counterfiet meds. Also if you compete, there is a risk of banned substances being in the drugs that are not declared on the packaging.

Is it really worth it?

I think the answer is Neigh


----------



## Flicker (7 January 2012)

Neigh neigh


----------



## classicalfan (7 January 2012)

Yes, you can buy it on the internet but you will still need a prescription signed by your vet.

Please be aware that it is by prescription for good reason.  It is not a harmless painkiller/anti-inflammatory.  It can and does cause lasting damage.  The minor problems it causes includes blistering in the mouth, gastric ulcers and intestinal lesions.  Fatal overdose (renal failure) is something that every horse owner should be aware of.


----------



## black_horse (7 January 2012)

TBH if a horse needs bute it needs a vet...


----------



## MiCsarah (7 January 2012)

Is there nobody you know who has a box of bute that you could some off of?


----------



## rockysmum (7 January 2012)

Well this is one of the benefits of having an oldie 

My vet sees the old boy once a year for injections, in between I can just ring and ask for a box of Bute, I get it in 100's.  God knows why as the oldie (36) is not even on Bute on a regular basis, just a couple before the farrier comes.


----------

